# Do your dogs have a bedtime routine?



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Tonight when I told my daughter, "Time to get ready for bed," Hildie got right up and headed up the steps before my daughter. She hopped up onto the daybed in my daughter's room and waited through bathtime. When we came in, she was half-dozing. She woke up when my husband came in to say his goodnights, then laid there with chin on paw and watched me during prayers. Finally, it was time for the lullaby (yes, Brahms). As soon as I started to sing, Hildie said "Mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr," and flopped sideways and settled down for a long snooze. Tonight was no different from every other night. That's her bedtime routine.

What is your dog's/dogs' bedtime routine?


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

My dogs know my routine and respond to each little thing - They make me feel kind of boring because even the slightest cues make them know what's next and bed time is no exception.

I think the bedtime signal to my pups is locking the downstairs door - it's sliding glass so it has both a lock on the handle and a bar I kick into place on the track after the last let-out of the night. After that they follow me upstairs and settle in to their sleep spots, usually Cheyenne on the bed and Sir by the door, though sometimes they both hop up. After that they're both gone, fall asleep quick and wake up in the morning.

I think after this point is the only time they don't watch and follow every move I make, they know I'm not goin' anywhere!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I lock the doggie door and they all get up from their respective positions and come to the door. I tell them to go out and pee, River will try to fake me out because it's muddy out there and Princesses don't walk in mud









Ranger will wait until everyone else pees so he can go pee on top. Jukka and Loki will check for any lingering roof rats, then race down the hall to their crates. They will each circle at least 5 times in their crates before they find the right spot and lay down.

River doesn't like to sleep in the bedroom, she likes to be alone in the family room crate. Lights out and nighty nite!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I let Benny out to pee one last time then he follows me to the bedroom and hops on the bed. DH usually comes in a bit later ( when he wakes up from snoozin in hs chair). When Benny hears him coming he lets out a sleepy sigh, quicky gets off the bed and settles next to me in his bed on the floor before DH gets in the room.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

I give Yrie a little drink, let him out to pee. We watch tv for maybe 10 minutes then, I do the bathroom stuff for people then I say its bed time! He walks ahead of me and gets in bed and sucks on his blankie. (shhhh yes he has a blankie that he sucks on, strange if you ask me) And some days he wakes up early, my dad will let him out to use the washroom, then he will tell him to go back to bed and right back in he will come and get back on the bed and go back to sleep.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I take Heidi outside one last time to pee--on leash so she doesn't wake up the neighborhood by running out towards the back of the yard, barking her fool head off (she gets very excited when going outside at night for some reason!)

Then I say, "Let's go to bed," upon which she goes into her crate (which is in our bedroom) or lays down on the floor, I pet her on her head, say goodnight and we all go to bed.

The funny thing is that if I go to bed first, she'll follow me to the bedroom and hit the sack, whereas if I stay up watching TV, she'll stay with me. Same in the morning, she waits until I get up before she'll get up. Talk about a velcro dog!


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Blitz goes upstairs to bed around 8 and only comes down when he thinks he's missing something. The other 2 wait until you turn the TV off then they know it is time for bed and up the stairs they go.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I take everyone out to pee one last time @ 9:30. On leash since I don't have a yard. The order is always the same: Dottie, Obie, Ike. Because I have to do this one dog at a time, the whole operation takes about 20-30 minutes since I usually go around the block once with each dog in case they need to go #1 and #2. So sometimes I would bump into people walking their dogs 3 times with 3 different dogs and that usually gets a weird look from them.

Afterwards we go up to the kitchen and I take out about 15 pieces of treats and they all sit in front of me and we play a couple of rounds of "catch the treat" where I toss the treat for one dog at a time and he/she tries to catch it in the air. If the dog misses, then the treat is fair game for everyone. Because of the added pressure, all the dogs take this game very seriously LOL.

After that, Obie and Dottie just know to go back upstair to the bedroom and get on the bed. Sometimes they are ready to go to sleep. Other than they would get on and wrestle and goof around for another 20-30 minutes. 

I then take Ike to his room and tuck him in and read for him a little from the rulebook of United Schutzhund Association, kiss him goodnight, and then turn the lights off for him.

Okay, the last part I made up ...


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie has her final potty, then she comes and jumps up on our bed (if we don't get there first, she'll take one of our spots, curling up on the pillows







- if she does that we say 'look out' and she gets up and moves to her spot, which is in the middle of the bed leaning against one of us with her head resting on our stomachs). She'll stay up for cuddle time for about 10 minutes and then she hops down and goes to sleep on the living room couch


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My two get some cuddle time on the couch in the evening while I watch TV; I scratch their tummies and swoon over them, but that is never enough for Nadi. They go out for one more potty trip after that, lights are turned off, I get comfy and she invites herself up on the bed, followed by Z. They get more snuggles there-10 minutes maybe, then I shooo them off to 'bed' and watch tv for a bit.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

The kids usually go to bed around 730. Dharma goes down first and everyone kisses her (Mandi, too). Then we all walk right around the corner into Mackenzie's room. Mandi lays either on her bed or on the floor next to her bed. I read part of a book and then we all kiss Kenzie goodnight. Then Mandalay usually runs into the hallway happy and slightly jumpy. This is when we go for a walk (which we have been missing lately due to my foot and the weather). 

Later in the evening Mandi and I usually go to bed before my DH. So she goes into our bedroom and will stand on her bed. She waits for me to get in bed and get comfortable and then she goes around and jumps up on his side and lays down. When he comes in to bed sometime later, she jumps down and goes to her own bed. He does not have to tell her anymore, she just does it as soon as he comes in.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> I then take Ike to his room and tuck him in and read for him a little from the rulebook of United Schutzhund Association, kiss him goodnight, and then turn the lights off for him.
> 
> Okay, the last part I made up ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Debbieg
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark usually goes out for his last potty break around 11:30.

Then we come in, I turn off all the lights and tell him to "go to Mommy's room" where he zooms off to my room and usually hops up on my bed.

Then I put the baby gate up in my doorway so that cats can have some peace while playing in the livingroom and tell Stark to "find your bed" and he jumps off and goes to his bed on the floor (crib mattress with a nice comfy comforter/cover.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A habit developed because I would be tired before the puppy at night. I let him lay in the bed and chew a chewy bone. Now, every night, when we head to the bedroom he sets up a fit if I don't let him out of the crate and give him a bone. As soon as he gets the bone, he runs to the bed and makes a flying leap, usually into hubby's groin. 

Last night I was not fast enough and he grabbed the entire bag of bones off the counter himself and proceeded to bed with the whole lot.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You better believe they have a routine! They all follow me into the kitchen and watch while I get just the right number of doggie cookies. Then they all rush back to the bedroom to get 'their' place on the bed and I give them their cookies in bed each and everynight.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am usually upstairs earlier catching up on computer stuff,,the hubby lets them all out for the last time, and he does what rosa does(LOL),,gets them all a cookie,,lets them in, they all come racing upstairs, Masi & JYnx are usually on the bed, Jag on his doggie bed, the cats usually come flying upstairs to)) they get their good nite 'cookies' and don't hear a peep out of them until the sun starts coming up))


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

aawwwhhh...Diane, your babies get good night cookies too!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they do, )) and gosh forbid if the hubby forgets to bring them upstairs )))))


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lou doesn't really have a routine for bed but when it's time for me to go to bed she'll be lounging on the couch and all I say now is "okay Lou" and she just quietly gets up, pads into her crate and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: I then take Ike to his room and tuck him in and read for him a little from the rulebook of United Schutzhund Association, kiss him goodnight, and then turn the lights off for him.
> 
> Okay, the last part I made up ...


Too funny!!!

Jax and Brodie have a very set bedtime routine:

1. Brush teeth (yes theirs)

2. Outside for bathroom and a quick run around

3. Back inside and settle on their living room beds while I spend a few last minutes checking my email and browsing the net

4. As SOON as Jax hears the "right click" on my mouse to shut down the net, she runs into the kitchen and stares at the counter where the treat jar is. Brodie follows suit right after her.

5. I get nite-nite treats and they charge to the bedroom and fly onto their beds and wait for their treats

6. Treats & hugs

Time for sleep! Although at times Jax sees my reading in bed as an opportunity for a last ditch attempt for a few extra minutes of play - anything is game....socks, slippers, a toy that is in the bedroom, or anything in the landry basket (if I forget to close the closet door). 

Aren't they all so funny how they each have their very own bedtime routines!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, they go out to potty, then come in and I say "Go to bed!" and they all run to the bedroom. Nikon into the crate, Coke on the bed, Kenya on the dog bed.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We don't really have a routine now that I think about it. It's just when ever I plan on going to bed they sleep, though I have started using the water hose as an outline for Akbar's uboundance of energy he magically gets at night time... Though he sleeps all night.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

It varies on what time I actually go to bed but there is a routine. I put Mace outside for the last time and while he's outside I feed Koko (my mom's dog) and the cat, Onyx (who thinks he's a dog) a little bit of canned food. Koko finishes way faster than Onyx so then I take Koko back to my mom's room and close the door, so Koko cant get out and Onyx cant get in, lol (he likes to destroy things in my mom's room at around 3 or 4 at night waking us all up). Then I bring Mace in, give him a treat and finish whatever else I have to do. While I'm getting ready for bed Mace and Onyx are usually playing, since its the only time they can play since Koko doesnt "allow" Mace to play with HIS buddy. Then I tell Mace to "go to bed" and he runs to my door and sits there waiting until I come and open it. Although sometimes if he gets impatient or I'm taking too long he will open the door himself (he jumps up, hits the handle and then pushes it open). He immediately finds a place to lay down and goes to sleep. I usually watch TV for a while once I lay down but as soon as I turn the tv off, Mace jumps up on the bed and goes back to sleep. Then he proceeds to punch, kick and scratch me all night.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes i say "let's go to bed". my dog will either
go to our bedroom before us or follow us down the hallway to our bedroom. he'll either lay down on his bed or he'll
wait untill we're settled in and he'll jump on our bed.
sometimes he'll stay on our bed all night sometimes
i'll wake up and find him in his bed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

made up or not that's funny, funny, funny.



> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> 
> I then take Ike to his room and tuck him in and read for him a little from the rulebook of United Schutzhund Association, kiss him goodnight, and then turn the lights off for him.
> 
> Okay, the last part I made up ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes i say "let's go to bed". my dog will either
go to our bedroom before us or follow us down the hallway to our bedroom. he'll either lay down on his bed or he'll
wait untill we're settled in and he'll jump on our bed.
sometimes he'll stay on our bed all night sometimes
i'll wake up and find him in his bed.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep

Angeles is ready for bed no later than 9:30 at night. Since the time changed he is ready at 8:30. And if I don't put him in bed sometimes he just goes and gets in bed by himself and waits for me. Sometimes he will stay with me late at night but get up constantly and walk around like "okay - anytime now!" and then I just say - "go to bed?" And he turns and walks quickly into the bedroom. LOL I love these on schedule dogs!

Cotton and Louis just go to sleep on the sofa or chair while I'm on the computer. They are like - whatever - we can sleep anywhere.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadmade up or not that's funny, funny, funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is too cute!


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

I let them out the back to use the bathroom. Then I make sure they have enough water. By this time they are jumping around in excitement because they know thay are going to get doggie biscuits. They get two each every night. Kimbo gets into her bed and I wrap her blanket around her. After she gets goodnight kisses I close the door in her room and go through the same routine with Sophie in the Kitchen. When I tell non dog people about this they think I'm mad.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey has no routine. At all. I kind of prefer it that way because my schedule is different every day so it works for us.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

We don't really have a routine, except for each to go potty one last time. We sleep in the upstairs and the dogs sleep on the first floor usually in the living room or the den. They can sleep wherever they want so it depends if they feel like sleeping in front of the woodstove (which they usually do) or if its too warm they like to go in the bathroom where it is much cooler.
I usually lay down in front of the woodstove for a while before bed and usually all 3 lay around me and we snuggle in front of the fire. Last night I fell asleep there hugging Max for about a half hour. He LOVES to be snuggled.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

around 10pm we do a "last call" potty outside, then they follow me in the bedroom. I love on them each and tell them night-night. Shay sleeps on the floor next to our bed on my side in his bed and Meb sleeps at the end of the bed on his bed. Halfway through the night Shay will get up and sleep in his recliner or on the couch and Meb will sleep in the middle of the living room floor or in the cage in the kitchen.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Well sorta of.
Around 10 or 11 we all (me the bf &Keys) have a snack, then watch some tv together.
Last potty break around 12.
Then hugs & kisses from Keys, then he gets on the floor & goes to bed. (After a few min of whining.)


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

My dogs have a routine for everything.

Starting with both of them on the bed to wake me up when the sky first begins to get lighter at dawn.

Ending when I go to bed and one jumps on the foot of then bed, the other checks to make sure I'm really going to bed and goes to sleep on the sofa or living room floor. Only to jump on the bed to wake me at dawn.

And heaven help me if I deviate from the expected routine.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAthey do, )) and gosh forbid if the hubby forgets to bring them upstairs )))))


We could never forget night time treats - the dogs sit at the top of the steps drooling and staring at you as you walk up. And if I forget something downstairs, they go back to the top of the stairs and wait to see if I am goign to bring them another! 

If we are at my parents house, they have a better view of the downstairs. So, after I give them their treats they sit patiently waiting for my mom to cave in and bring them another! It is funny to watch their heads follow her around as she locks up and gets ready to come upstairs to bed.


----------

